# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  μηπως ειμαι αλκοολικη?

## ferro

τελευταια καταναλωνω αλκοολ με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα μου δοθει.δεν εχω φτασει(θελω να πιστευω σε σημειο εξαρτησης) ομως δεν αποκλειεται να γινει κατι τετοιο μελλοντικα...
πινω 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα.
μεχρι στιγμης νομιζα οτι το ελεγχω ομως προχθες ηπια 9 κουτακια μπιρας:o μετα ημουν κομματια και χθες δεν εβαλα σταγονα στο στομα μου λογω των προβληματων που ποροκληθηκαν στο στομαχι μου...ομως σημερα με το που ενιωσα πιεσμενη για καποιους λογους πηγα και αγορασα 4 κουτακια μπιρα.αυτη τη στιγμη που σας γραφω εχω ηδη πιει τις 3:o
ξερω καλα τους λογους που πινω(αγχωδεις και καταθλιπτικες διαταραχες) ομως αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι πως θα σταματησω αυτη την εξαρτηση.με την πρωτη δυσκολια καταφευγω στα ξιδια...
ποια ειναι η γμωμη σας?

υγ.καλως σας βρηκα κιολας!!:D!μπενω καιρο τωρα στο φορουμ αλλα δεν ειχα ποσταρει μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## Mοναξιά

Εξαρτάται ποιός πίνει, πόσο πίνει, τί πίνει και κάθε πότε πίνει για μένα. Το αλκοόλ είναι εθιστικό και εξίσου καταστροφικό όπως και τα ναρκωτικά αλλά και τα απλά εθιστικά ψυχοφάρμακα για ειδικές ομάδες πληθυσμού. Διαισθάνομαι ότι εσύ ανήκεις σ\'αυτές τις ομάδες, αφού έχεις τάση όπως λες ο ίδιος. \'Αρα καλό είναι να το αποφεύγεις τελείως. Αν πίνεις μόνος σου είναι ένα πρώτο καμπανάκι κινδύνου. Αν νοιώθεις ότι αν δεν πιεις θα έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα, επίσης είναι καμπανάκι. Η τακτική και υπερβολική χρήση αλκοόλ μπορώ να σου πω μόνο αυτό και πιστεύω ότι θα επιδράσει πάνω σου ως ηλεκτροσόκ, έχει αποδειχθεί ότι συρκινώνει τον εγκέφαλο. Αυτό από μόνο του αρκεί ως εικόνα και προοπτική να σε αποτρέψει. Κάνε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να δροσίσει και ξεκίνα αθλητικές δραστηριότητες όπως πεζοπορίες. \'Η ξεκίνα γυμναστήριο ή πάρε ένα ποδήλατο. Οι ενδορφίνες που παράγονται από ένα μισάωρο εντατικής γυμναστικής είναι ικανές να προκαλέσουν πολύ ευφορία στον οργανισμό σου και κυρίως χωρίς παρενέργειες. Να \"φύγεις\" μπορείς με πολλούς τρόπους χωρίς να κινδυνεύει ο εγκέφαλός σου.

----------


## ferro

Μοναξια
σε ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για οσα μου ειπες
Ηταν πολυ βοηθιτικά!
θα προσπαθησω να το ελλατωσω οσο γινεται το ποτο.
το καλο ειναι οτι εχω καποιες φοιτητικες υποχρεωσεις αυτη την περιοδο και ετσι δεν πινω οσο θα πινα αν ημουν σε διακοπες.
σημερα το απογευμα ενοιωσα την αναγκη να πιω παλι,αλλα ευτυχως δεν υπεκυψα στον πειρασμο.προτιμησα καφεδακι(αλλη εξαρτηση και αυτη!) και μελετη!
σε ευχαριστω και παλι!

υγ.κοπελα ειμαι:P

----------


## Eagle

Για τον εγκέφαλο και το αλκοόλ δε γνωρίζω αλλά συμφωνώ σε όσα λέει η Μοναξιά. Και με τη γυμναστική είχα διαβάσει ότι βοηθάει σαν φυσικό αντικαταθλιπτικό, συγκεκριμένα το περπάτημα. Μπορείς να βρεις άλλους τρόπους για να ξεφεύγεις από το άγχος. Το αλκοόλ είναι ένας ύπουλος εχθρός, δεν επηρεάζει όλους το ίδιο και μπορεί ένα ποτήρι για παράδειγμα εμένα να με \"πιάσει\" ενώ εσένα να χρειαστεί ενάμιση ποτήρι. Όμως, όπως και να έχει, οι ποσότητες που αναφέρεις δεν είναι μικρές, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι έχεις συνδέσει το αλκοόλ με τη διάθεση. Έτσι για να ξεπεράσεις μια κατάσταση πίνεις. Σήμερα ένα ποτηράκι, αύριο μπορεί να είναι ένα μπουκάλι. Όταν δεν αισθάνομαι καλά (μπορεί να είμαι αγχωμένος ή με μελαγχολία) προσπαθώ να κάνω όσο μπορώ πράγματα δημιουργικά ή τέλος πάντων όχι αυτοκαταστροφικά. Έπινα παλιά (για ένα διάστημα ενός έτους ήτανε) και μπορώ να πω ότι αρχικά εμφανίζεται σαν ένας καλός \"φίλος\". Με τον καιρό όμως, γίνεται ένας κακός \"φίλος\". Νομίζω σε αυτά το καλό είναι να το κόβεις μαχαίρι. Είναι ανάλογα βέβαια και στο χαρακτήρα. Προσωπικά το έκοψα μαχαίρι. Καλή προσπάθεια σου εύχομαι.

----------


## La_ViTa

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Μοναξιά,εκτός σε ένα πράγμα:τα ελαφριάς μορφής αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν είναι εθιστικά για κανέναν,εφόσων πάντα παρακολουθείται το άτομο από τον γιατρό του και ακολουθεί μια σωστή αγωγή.
Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει αποδείξει η εμπειρία μου...

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Μοναξιά,εκτός σε ένα πράγμα:τα ελαφριάς μορφής αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν είναι εθιστικά για κανέναν,εφόσων πάντα παρακολουθείται το άτομο από τον γιατρό του και ακολουθεί μια σωστή αγωγή.
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει αποδείξει η εμπειρία μου...


Ναι, αλλά εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν \"φτιάχνομαι\" με αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλά με βενζο- τις οποίες έχω να πάρω κάτι χρόνια, πάνω από επτά χρόνια πρέπει να ναι. Γενικά από τότε δεν έχω πάρει χάπια. Το ερώτημά μου προς ειδικούς και μη είναι μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρω βενζο- κι ας μην τιτλοφορούνται ως αντικαταθλιπτικά ; Διότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν κάνουν τίποτα πάνω μου όποτε πήρα και νοιώθω ότι θα πεθάνω ώρες ώρες από στεναχώρια. Θέλω να πω σε τελική ανάλυση ποιό είναι το ζητούμενο ; Να νοιώσεις ευφορία ; Aν είναι αυτό, τότε γιατί να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά αφού αυτά δεν προκαλούν ευφορία ;

----------


## ferro

εμενα παντως ο συνδυασμος βενζο(λεξοτανιλ) και αντικαταθλιπτικου με βοηθαει καπως...οκ δεν ειμαι και στα καλυτερα μου αλλα χωρις αυτα νομιζω θα ημουν πολυ χειροτερα...
βεβαια γνωριζω οτι το \"κοκτειλ\" φαρμακων και αλκοολ δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα........

----------


## La_ViTa

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Μοναξιά,εκτός σε ένα πράγμα:τα ελαφριάς μορφής αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν είναι εθιστικά για κανέναν,εφόσων πάντα παρακολουθείται το άτομο από τον γιατρό του και ακολουθεί μια σωστή αγωγή.
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει αποδείξει η εμπειρία μου...
> 
> ...


Δεν πιστεύω ότι το θέμα είναι να προκαλέσουν ευφορία,απλά συντελούν στο να επανέλθει κατά κάποιο τρόπο το \"κέφι\" και να δραστηριοποιήσουν το άτομο ώστε να βγει από αυτή την δυσάρεστη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
Βέβαια η επίδρασή τους διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο.\'Αλλοι χρειάζονται πιο ισχυρά φάρμακα σε περίπτωση έντονης κατάθλιψης και άλλοι-όπως η ferro π.χ-βλέπουν αποτελέσματα με τα απλά αντικαταθλιπτικά και το συνδυασμό τους με βενζο.

----------


## Eagle

http://www.psyhat.gr/pages.asp?pageID=117&amp;langID=1

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_Δεν πιστεύω ότι το θέμα είναι να προκαλέσουν ευφορία,απλά συντελούν στο να επανέλθει κατά κάποιο τρόπο το \"κέφι\" και να δραστηριοποιήσουν το άτομο ώστε να βγει από αυτή την δυσάρεστη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
> Βέβαια η επίδρασή τους διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο.\'Αλλοι χρειάζονται πιο ισχυρά φάρμακα σε περίπτωση έντονης κατάθλιψης και άλλοι-όπως η ferro π.χ-βλέπουν αποτελέσματα με τα απλά αντικαταθλιπτικά και το συνδυασμό τους με βενζο.


Aδιέξοδο είναι και θα σου πω το λόγο. \'Εχει αποδειχθεί ότι οι βένζο προκαλούν μεν ευφορία πρόσκαιρα αλλά μακρόχρονα οδηγούν σε κατάθλιψη. Εκτός από τον εθισμό που προκαλούν. \'Αρα αυτές τις αποκλείουμε. Τα υπόλοιπα χαπάκια όμως δεν προκαλούν εθισμό ούτε ευφορία. Τότε τί κάνουμε για να προκαλέσουμε στον \"ασθενή\'\' (πελάτη) ευφορία ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ; Μήπως τελικά όλα τα μη εθιστικά αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι πλασίμπο ; Και αν όχι, τότε γιατί δεκάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι παραπονιούνται ότι δεν τους κάνουν τίποτα ; Θα είχαμε βρει το μυστικό της ευτυχίας αν είχε εφευρεθεί χάπι για την ευτυχία.

----------


## Sofia

Ferro, καλώς ήρθες! Κάτι που θά θελα να σου πω ειναι (απο εμπειρια δικου μου ανθρωπου), πως το ποτο ειναι εξαιρετικά ύπουλο κ εθιστικο...Μην υποτιμας την επίδραση που αφήνεις να εχει πάνω σου. Και ίσως να σε βοηθούσε να σκεφτείς τί κενα καλύπτεις μ αυτο ή τί θες να αποφύγεις μέσω μιας εξάρτησης απο το ποτο...

Οσο για τα χάπια δεν ειναι πανακεια, δεν ειναι και απαγορευτικά πάντα. Αλλο να περιμενω τη λύση απο το χάπι, αλλο να το δω σαν ενα στάδιο της θεραπειας μου. Αλλωστε δεν εχουν την ιδια επίδραση σε κάθε ανθρωπο, κάθε στιγμή. Ουτε νομίζω οτι αντικαταθλιπτικο χαπι σημαινει χάπι ευτυχιας!Αλλά μπορει να σε βοηθήσει να φτάσεις σε ενα σημειο να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου, να σκεφτεις, να λειτουργήσεις καλύτερα ώστε να προχωρήσεις. Μπορει να γίνει ενα σκαλι για το πιο πέρα, για το καλύτερα....

----------


## ferro

Σοφια σε ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα...βασικα το θεμα ειναι οτι ξερω καλα τους λογους που με κανουν να πινω αλλα αυτο δεν αποτρεπει απο το να πιω ...
1/πινω γιατι ετσι μετριαζεται προσωρινα το αγχος που μου προκαλουν τα μαθηματα
2/πινω για να αντεξω την καταπιεση των γονιων μου
3/πινω γιατι προσωρινα ξεφευγω απο την καταθλιψη
4/τελος....πινω γιατι ως γνωστον\"οινος ευφραινει καρδιαν\":P:P:P
(αν και αυτος ο λογος ειναι ο ιδιος με τον 3ο λογο ουσιαστικα....)

----------


## Sofia

πρόσεξε όμως γιατί ο γυναικείος οργανισμός όμως ανταποκρίνεται τελείως διαφορετικά στο αλκοόλ απʼ ότι ο αντρικός. Διάβασα οτι οι επιπλοκές στις γυναίκες επέρχονται γρηγορότερα και με μικρότερες ποσότητες οινοπνεύματος κι αυτό γιατί η ικανότητα μεταβολισμού του οινοπνεύματος στο γυναικείο οργανισμό είναι σημαντικά μικρότερη απʼ ότι στον αντρικό.

ferro, εν ολιγοις, πίνεις για να φυγεις δλδ να ξεφύγεις απο οτι σου δημιουργει πίεση κ στεναχώρια...

έχεις δωσει απαντηση (στον εαυτο σου) στο ερώτημα που έθεσες? δλδ αν εισαι αλκοολικη?αν εισαι εξαρτημενη απο αυτο?

----------


## ferro

μαλλον ειμαι μερικως εξαρτημενη...

----------


## Sofia

οπως λεμε ολίγον εγγυος?

----------


## ferro

lol οχι ενοω οτι αρκουμαι πχ στα 4 κουτακια μπιρας ή στο να περασουν και 3 μερες χωρις να πιω.οι αλκοολοκοι πινουν απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ 1,5 λιτρο τσιπουρο ή ουζο ή δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο.απλα ανησυχω υπο την εννοια οτι εχω μια ροπη στον αλκοολισμο...οχι ομως οτι ειμαι αλκοολικη.

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> lol οχι ενοω οτι αρκουμαι πχ στα 4 κουτακια μπιρας ή στο να περασουν και 3 μερες χωρις να πιω.οι αλκοολοκοι πινουν απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ 1,5 λιτρο τσιπουρο ή ουζο ή δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο.απλα ανησυχω υπο την εννοια οτι εχω μια ροπη στον αλκοολισμο...οχι ομως οτι ειμαι αλκοολικη.


Και ένα κουτάκι μπύρας να έχει ανάγκη να πιει κάποιος κάθε μέρα συγκεκριμένη ώρα και αν δεν το πιει νοιώθει ότι του σπάνε τα νεύρα ή στεναχωριέται, αλκοολισμός είναι. Μη αλκοολισμός είναι μόνο όταν δεν το έχει στο μυαλό του το ποτό. Δεν παίζει ρόλο το πόσο πίνεις, αλλά αν είναι ψυχαναγκασμός να πιεις.

----------


## Sofia

νομιζω πως δεν ειναι απλα θέμα ποσοτητας, μα θέμα σκέψης, κολληματος, εξαρτησης ψυχολογικης! δλδ να σκεφτομαι ποσο πινω κ καθε ποτε....

----------


## melita

ferro καλωσήρθες! ΌΠως θα ξέρεις το να έχεις βρεις στο ποτό μια διέξοδο για να νιώσεις καλά, για να ξεχαστείς..Αν σου έχει γίνει φυσική αντίδραση κάθε φορά που δεν είσαι καλά, τότε πρέπει όντως να ανησυχείς για το εάν έχεις εξαρτηθεί ψυχολογικά.. Που βέβαια όσο περνάει ο καιρός γίνεται όλο και πιο έντονη ανάγκη..Αν φοβάσαι μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε ένα κέντρο απεξάρτησης, να ρωτήσεις... Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου

----------


## χριστιαλένα

αν πινεις πολυ και σχετικα συχνα αλλα για να ερθεις στο \'κεφι\", να νοιθεις πιο ανετα εντελει τοτε τιθεται θεμα αλκοολισμου??????????????

----------


## episkeptis

ό,τι δοκιμάζει κανεις καλο ειναι αρκει να μη γινεται εμμονή. δε μπορω να μιλισω για πρεζα βεβαια ουτε με ενδιαφερει. όλα τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα αν τα εχεις αναγκ η οχι και ποσο συχνα και για ποιο λογο.

----------


## olorou

Η τακτικότητα είναι ένα σαφές δείγμα της ψυχικής εξάρτησης. Η καθημερινή κατανάλωση αλκοόλ είναι αρκετή ένδειξη.

----------


## episkeptis

Ουτε το καθημερινο ουτε το ποσο μετραει. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΟΣ. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ

----------


## ferro

παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας!
τελικα ολα ειναι υπο ελεγχο!:)
τελειωσε η δυσκολη φαση της εξεταστικης και καθοτι μειωθηκε το αγχος,μειωθηκε και η αναγκη να πινω συχνα!
πινω βεβαια για να ερθω στο κεφι που κ που αλλα δεν το χω πλεον συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου!;)

----------


## episkeptis

Γεια μας τοτε και μη μασας.
Social drinking, social smoking and social drug using is permitted:P

----------


## ferro

εβιβα!;)

----------


## χριστιαλένα

ξερετε κατι θεωρω οτι ειμαι στο social using αλλα η χρηση γινεται για λογους being accepted by the others.προβληματικο ετσι δεν ειναι???και χρονια προβληματικο και κακο background kai παρελθον......

----------


## episkeptis

Πρωτον:Μιλαμε για social οποτε εννοειται οτι θα εχει να κανει με αλλους.
Δευτερο: Αφου το εχεις εντοπισει, το ελεγχεις κιολας.:)
Njoy:))

----------


## χριστιαλένα

γιατι ομως η υπολλοιπη παρεα να τα χει βρει με τον εαυτο της και να μη χρειαζεται αλκοολ ωστε να διασκεδεσει ενω εγω να το χω απολυτη αναγκη???????????????και δε με πιανει και ευκολα ρε γαμωτο και χρειαζεται ποσοτητα οποτε και ασυμφορο οικονομικα και νοιωθεις σα μαλακας που ολοι πινουν καμια space και εγω 5 τεκιλες......

----------


## episkeptis

Δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι τι να κανουμε τωρα; Ασε να πινουν space οι ξενερωτοι. Μηπως να σου γνωρισω τι δικη μου παρεα??:P
Μη σκεφτεσαι τοσο το θεμα. Υπαρχουν πολυ σοβαροτερα...

----------

